# Help me to identify the parts of this circuit board



## JFD140 (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok i basically need to know now that i have one of these emergency lights to deconstruct and sort of reverse engineer my own brand without ripping off anyone else what parts are on this circuit board?

This circuit board has a positive and a negative wire, with 1 watt LEDs mounted to it.

The board is 1/8" thick aluminum with bare aluminum to one side and an EXTREMELY thin layer circuit board to the other side with the components. 

So what parts are on this board, that allows it to work? I know that the Aluminum is acting as a heatsink for the LEDs correct me if im wrong but i do not know what the heck the other parts do or how these LEDs are connected. IF someone could draw a diagram it would be even better.

I need to know what every last piece of the board is. All those little blacks quares, the big black square, the tiny resistor fuse looking thing.

The only other thing i know is that the LEDs are "Huga" brand LEDs at 1 watt and have a batwing pattern whatever that means.


----------



## gadget_lover (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy 1W LEDs with Lense/holder*

You might try future electronics. They sell in bulk and have LEDs, optics and holders.

For a 1 watt, I don't think a K2 is your best bet, but I could be wrong.

If you are designing an emergency light for comercial sale, I hope that you do not try to cut corners and use marginal parts. People may depend on the lights in real emergencies.

Daniel


----------



## JFD140 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy 1W LEDs with Lense/holder*

absolutely no corner cutting, i want to use lumileds but to order them direct from the website is extremely marked up in price vs another distributor.

i just don't know what to search for on future electronics.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy 1W LEDs with Lense/holder*

You could use Cree or SSC led's and underdrive them. If you just need less than 6 of them, I have some Q5-WC and R2-WC emitters sitting around you could have for about $1-3 each.


----------



## rmteo (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy 1W LEDs with Lense/holder*

JFD140, cross posting (you posted then same thing in the LEDs forum) is frowned upon. As for K2s (and other Luxeon LEDs) here is the complete list of 380 items from Future Electronics:
http://www.futureelectronics.com/en/Search.aspx?dsNav=Ny:True,Ro:0,Nea:True,N:914-4294920255

Also, as I mentioned in my other post, you can find optics from Carclo, Fraen, Khatod there.


----------



## precisionworks (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy 1W LEDs with Lense/holder*



> produce emergency lights for me


When you say emergency lights, do you mean exit lighting? If so, and if you plan to sell them, you'll want to study UL924 & submit your product to UL for certification.

http://ulstandardsinfonet.ul.com/scopes/scopes.asp?fn=0924.html

Gilbert makes a UL approved LED exit light: http://www.gilbertinc.com/gemini.htm


----------



## JFD140 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy 1W LEDs with Lense/holder*

negative im talking police cars and fire trucks.


----------



## xl97 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy 1W LEDs with Lense/holder*

you think 1W is gonna do it? why not a LUXIII or a P4 style LED?

Have you checked out DealExtreme?

fairly fast shipping, considering where it comes from.. they have have state side vendors though.. not sure.


----------



## JFD140 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy 1W LEDs with Lense/holder*

current top brand emergency lights such as brands like whelen code3 and federal signal for those familiar with the products all use 1watt LEDs.

It seems the current LEDs of choice are the Luxeon K2s and there seems to be a move now toward the luxeon rebels.

The only brand that uses (as far as i know) a higher wattage LED is ABLE2 which came out with a light very recently that utilizes 3 watt LEDs they call it the luminator series. Beyond blinding in broad daylight... but its very expensive and unnecessary.


----------



## xl97 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy 1W LEDs with Lense/holder*

K2's require more juice then other LUXIII compatibles.. and P4's I think have more lumens that LUXIII's withth e same requirements as them..


----------



## gadget_lover (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy 1W LEDs with Lense/holder*

In lumens per watt, I like the rebel. As I understand it, they are graded by minimum lumens at 1 watt, The 100 lumen model is under $5 per unit.

It makes sense for light bars and such to be as effcient as possible, since that reduces the size of the wiring involved. The small size of LED lights allows some very low profiles too. I find the new led light bars stand out quite well.

Daniel


----------



## JFD140 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy 1W LEDs with Lense/holder*

theres a reason that a light such as this one

http://www.sirennet.com/whavn2.html

cost upwards of $230.

That light uses 18 rebel LEDs.


----------



## rmteo (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy 1W LEDs with Lense/holder*



JFD140 said:


> theres a reason that a light such as this one
> 
> http://www.sirennet.com/whavn2.html
> 
> ...



That's actually a pretty decent price for what it is.


----------



## 65535 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy 1W LEDs with Lense/holder*

Contact the manufacture, you have a legitimate operation it seems, they will give you sample product, and can get your proper pricing for bulk purchasing. Keep us informed, seems pretty cool.


----------



## JFD140 (Aug 8, 2009)

Ok i basically need to know now that i have one of these emergency lights to deconstruct and sort of reverse engineer my own brand without ripping off anyone else what parts are on this circuit board?

This circuit board has a positive and a negative wire, with 1 watt LEDs mounted to it.

The board is 1/8" thick aluminum with bare aluminum to one side and an EXTREMELY thin layer circuit board to the other side with the components. 

So what parts are on this board, that allows it to work? I know that the Aluminum is acting as a heatsink for the LEDs correct me if im wrong but i do not know what the heck the other parts do or how these LEDs are connected. IF someone could draw a diagram it would be even better.

I need to know what every last piece of the board is. All those little blacks quares, the big black square, the tiny resistor fuse looking thing.

The only other thing i know is that the LEDs are "Huga" brand LEDs at 1 watt and have a batwing pattern whatever that means.


----------



## rmteo (Aug 8, 2009)

Have you tried contacting the manufacturer of the board. They should be in a much better position to give you the info you are seeking than anyone here.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 8, 2009)

JFD140 said:


> So what parts are on this board, that allows it to work? I know that the Aluminum is acting as a heatsink for the LEDs correct me if im wrong but i do not know what the heck the other parts do or how these LEDs are connected. IF someone could draw a diagram it would be even better.


 
It's a metal core printed circuit board & yes it is acting as the heatsink. The LEDs are running in series. The FET (transistor) is the main part supplying the power.




JFD140 said:


> I need to know what every last piece of the board is. All those little blacks quares, the big black square, the tiny resistor fuse looking thing.


 
The little black ones are resistors, three 1 ohm in parallel to give 0.33 ohm & one 30K ohm. The big black one is a transistor. The orange one is a diode.




JFD140 said:


> The only other thing i know is that the LEDs are "Huga" brand LEDs at 1 watt and have a batwing pattern whatever that means.


 
Batwing pattern gives a wider flood like beam pattern as opposed to lambertian which gives a narrower spot like beam pattern. They are Luxeon knock offs.


----------



## gadget_lover (Aug 9, 2009)

JFD140, Since you are making a commercial product, and you know very little about the subject, I would be glad to consult for you. PM me for my professional rates.

You really need to consult with an engineer who knows what he is doing, otherwise you will end up with a product that will fail in use and you may end up with massive returns, lawsuits or worse.

It's just my opinion, but it seems that when you say that you are not wanting to rip off the design, but ask for specs of every component on the board and what it does... you are ripping them off.

Just my 2 cents

Daniel


----------



## JFD140 (Aug 9, 2009)

The board itself there is really no two ways about making...every light on the market is basically done the same way. The outer housing is what i do not want to copy but that has nothing to do with this.

I sent you a PM about your engineering.


----------

